
I created a tag-based file manager for large file sets – can you break it? - netras
https://alltags.net/
======
nerdponx
So when you "import" a file, are you actually copying the file to a separate
location, or are you just registering it with a tag index? If it's the former,
no thanks -- Apple already does that with Photos, and it's infuriating.

~~~
netras
There are many ways of dealing with managing files via tags without proper
file system support and/or cross-plattform compatability. TMSU builds a custom
file system layer. TagSpaces renames files with tag information. allTags, this
application, indeed copies files to a number of locations of your choosing. It
does this so a user doesn´t have to deal with file names and folder structures
any more. I am sure, not everybody likes this kind of system.

